# Poodle Club of Canada WC/I/X



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get a great turnout on poodles. I wish we were working in a direction that would let us consider coming, but our plate is already quite full, especially since we have recently added tracking to our training.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka? Work?!! Bahahahaha!! 

Hope u get good weather, V. Have a ball!


----------

